# Ridgid Nailers



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

JesseCocozza said:


> Good point on the econo pack of nailers. Especially if it's only for one house.
> 
> As far as clipped head nails. I'm not 100% sure but I heard a while back those were banned here in Florida. Haven't researched but I haven't seen them on the shelves at the depot in a while.




What are clipped head nails?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Redliz75 said:


> Daddy is one of "those guys" with a tool fetish. He likes real toools, not toys. You ought to see his garage. He's got three craftsman roll aways filled with nice mechanics tools.


I recently bought this gun, it uses bostitch nails. I love it. I suspect it won't have the longevity as my paslode nailers but It is a pleasure to use.

For the price, it's still a hitachi and it will almost certainly outlast your dad.:thumbsup:


http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Redliz75 said:


> What are clipped head nails?


...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Redliz75 said:


> What are clipped head nails?


inch:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Liz I don't think he'll look a gift horse in the mouth. If you wanna drop 5-hundy in nailers instead of one C-note that's your call.

What kind of a tool junky doesn't already have air nailers? Heck I'm a 2-bit wire-jockey and I own 6...4 of which are all brand new Pasloads that have never been opened. :laughing:



> What are clipped head nails?












Clipped and Offset fit more on a strip, in some areas of the world all the use are clipped/offset guns, in other areas all the use a full round.

Full round are spaced out:










Clipped/Offset are tight:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> inch:





Hey, I'm a girl electrician, not a framer.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> inch:





Redliz75 said:


> Hey, I'm a girl electrician, not a framer.


Liz,
I think if you go back a carefully read Tom's post, you'll see he was not remarking on your knowledge of nail types... 

He was clearly stating that clipped head's are not his favorite type of nail...


Or....:whistling


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> Liz,
> I think if you go back a carefully read Tom's post, you'll see he was not remarking on your knowledge of nail types...
> 
> He was clearly stating that clipped head's are not his favorite type of nail...
> ...



Im going nail knowledge :laughing:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Liz I don't think he'll look a gift horse in the mouth. If you wanna drop 5-hundy in nailers instead of one C-note that's your call.
> 
> What kind of a tool junky doesn't already have air nailers? Heck I'm a 2-bit wire-jockey and I own 6...4 of which are all brand new Pasloads that have never been opened. :laughing:
> 
> ...





Cars have traditionally been his thing. He does not do anything half way. In ten years he has rebuilt two trucks and an old Chevelle. He pieced them together from the frame up, including all of the bodywork and paint. He hardly came in the house for those years. That probably explains why I walked in the garage one time and caught mom giving him a Monica Lewensky! I did not eat well for a week!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have two Ridgid 18 awg nailers and one 1/4" crown stapler. All three work well. I wouldn't have any problems owning any of the other Ridgid guns...but I do prefer my Paslode PF350 over most other framing nailers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paslode-Pow...860?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a945e0c4

uses the clipped/offset head nails which are available at every Home Depot and Lowes....very popular nails.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

clipped head liz?:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

loneframer said:


> I agree that Hitachi would be the gun to go with.
> They are lightweight and powerful.


Somehow I knew the massive gun pile would show up:laughing: Lone your getting a lot of mileage out of that one:thumbsup:
And I concur with Lone I too love the lightweight and powerful Japanese units:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Somehow I knew the massive gun pile would show up:laughing: Lone your getting a lot of mileage out of that one:thumbsup:
> And I concur with Lone I too love the lightweight and powerful Japanese units:whistling


I guess I'll have to round up my cordless drill/saw collection and get a pic.

If I were to guess, I'd say maybe only 16 drills, 2 recip saws, 2 circ saws, 1 jigsaw, 1 flashlight...:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have a rigid framing gun its ok... all i could afford at the time. it says it can bounce fire but the chamber isnt big enough and doesnt fill up with enough air to bounce fire. my rigid 23 gauge is awesome though prob the best nailer in the $110-150 price range that ive used

besides that older hitachi all the way, we have 4 strip nailers and one coil all work great and two finish nailers that are older still work like a charm. the newer stuff is a bit more mass produced so the quality isnt there.

paslode is awesome as well


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

loneframer said:


> 1 flashlight...:whistling


With Makita making 15 different flashlights I'm so surprised you only have one :whistling http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/Default.aspx?CatID=10


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> With Makita making 15 different flashlights I'm so surprised you only have one :whistling http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/Default.aspx?CatID=10


That's cuz mine isn't a Makita. In fact, I don't own a Makita cordless tool.:no:

Flashlight is a 12 volt DW, from at least 15 years ago. Still shines though.:clap:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> clipped head liz?:blink:


I'm gonna guess full round head:001_huh:


----------



## Fargo03 (Aug 25, 2011)

Liz,

As with many things there is a long debate over clipped-head vs. full head nails. Virginia Polytechnic University researchers did a study that found that clipped-head nails perform just as well as full round-head nails. The test was performed on plywood nailed to lumber studs and loaded in shear. However, those test results go against what common engineering judgement predicts. Therefore here in CA full head common nails are the _de facto_ standard for shear wall nailing. The shear wall designs are similar for either wind or seismic (so are similar for hurricane country). The argument being that the full head nails will resist pulling through the plywood shear walls better than a clipped head due to the surface area of the head.

The biggest issue falls to the lawyers. IF there is a building failure then they will look at the most commonly used 'building practices' are in the area. If they have been deviated from, you loose regardless of the provided calculations and they take your house (or whatever).

I would check with the local area building inspectors and engineers about that areas common building practices and make your choice of nail decision off of that. Or go with the full round-head as the safe bet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I would check with the local area building inspectors and engineers about that areas common building practices and make your choice of nail decision off of that. Or go with the full round-head as the safe bet.


Or walk into a lumber yard and see what they stock...around here you can't find a full round gun or nails to save your life, its almost all special order.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

around here 4 years ago round head didint exist, then 3 years ago most places were stocking them however most guys were using guns that were only geared for clipped head... thus guns jamming left right and center mostly because of a really bad run of spiked from paslode for about 6 months, so most guys either changed brands or went back to the clipped heads. 

we switched brands last year to "topgun" nails, not only are they made of better steel but have a thicker shank but they never jamb the guns. 30% cheaper to boot at the yard right around the corner from me. they couldnt keep em in stock. we were buying every box they had in stock at one point just so we would have them.. kinda screwed over the other guy though:clap:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Just coils and your safe either way


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, guys!! I am leaning heavily towards Hitachi.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

If you go with Hitachi, you could go the recon route and save some $.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

MKnAs Dad said:


> If you go with Hitachi, you could go the recon route and save some $.



Thanks for the advice, but I want new. Daddy did the best he could for me growing up. Occasionally, I do something nice for him and for my mother. In the whole scheme of things, $400-$500 is not a big deal. I work hard, make good money, and live conservatively.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

He must not have read the part, it was for your dad the tool and car guy:whistling


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> He must not have read the part, it was for your dad the tool and car guy:whistling




No big deal. I like doing something unique for a gift. What kind of father expects to get a gift like that from his girl????? A year ago, I got mom a new dishwasher for her birthday and installed it! About once every year or two, I do something nice for them. It sure beats giving a bunch of junk from Wal Mart that will be in the garbage a year later.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

If my kids grow up to be as caring as yourself I be lucky old man:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Please stay out of Lones place, it got a little strange in there this afternoon:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Lones place is now safe, Angus came through with a mop and even the midgets on the pole is gone:whistling


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

I got him the Paslode angled finish nailer and the hitachi round head framing nailer. Mission accomplished! The finish nailer came with a case and the framing nailer did not. I know it sounds silly, but I wanted him to have a case for both nailers.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Good job Liz:thumbsup: I'm sure your dad is very happy. That's how it seems to work, all my trim guns and cute little cases and my framing gun gets tossed in the back of my van.


----------



## AussieDave (Sep 2, 2011)

G'day everyone im not sure how it is with you yanks ,but in Australia the clipped head nails are only ratted for use in non-cyclonic areas (wind classes N1-N4). In cyclone areas (wind classes C1-C4) you have to use offset or full head nails. Something else to think about i would find out how to properly brace/tie down frames and trusses for your wind class. Don't want the thing shaking itself apart.

Just my upsidedown 0.02 AUD :laughing:


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

What purpose/job would you use offset nails for? Never heard of them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> What purpose/job would you use offset nails for? Never heard of them.


We only use offset nails for toe nailing, straight nails for end nailing. Nails pointing left are for the left side of the house, right pointers for the right side...basic framing knowledge. :laughing:



> I got him the Paslode angled finish nailer and the hitachi round head framing nailer. Mission accomplished! The finish nailer came with a case and the framing nailer did not. I know it sounds silly, but I wanted him to have a case for both nailers.


All my little pasload nailers came in a case too, but my Hitachi framer just came in a box as well...I throw out all my cases anyway.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Great buy Liz, but as far as cases are concerned....... Love them, i wish i could find one that would fit my coil nailers. I am alway afraid of breaking the buckets.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

There are a few companies that make a bag for framing nailers if it matters that much.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Have a look at Max


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I would say that in 25 plus years framing, I have yet to see a framing gun damaged due to not being in a case.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

me either unless the guy is really rough with putting away their gear, framing guns are too damn big for a case anyway

i have the cases for my bosch nailers still but they stay home, my other 3 finish nailers are kept in one big toolbox on wheels which also holds other stuff. if everything had a case it would take me 4 trips to get my gear to the jobsite and back


----------



## Johnnynuclear (Mar 3, 2014)

I just returned a rigid 18 gauge finish nailer (oil-less). It was supposed to handle up to 2 1/8" finish nails but would not even drive a 1-3/4" nail into non pressure treated studs using my powerful/ high volume compressor!! I purchased a Bostitch 1855-k & am VERY happy with it. Im a bit of a tool junkie & put all new tools purchased through rigid (no pun intended) testing. That said, i also tried several other brands like Porter Cable etc... the Bostitch is clearly the best one of all. I even tried to cause a jam by toenailing through knotted pine & into oak... it never jammed. I like everything about it. Save yourself time & grab it. Plus, it can be had for under 100. bucks. He will be very happy


----------



## Johnnynuclear (Mar 3, 2014)

Love the Ted-N. photo!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Johnnynuclear said:


> I just returned a *rigid *18 gauge finish nailer (oil-less). It was supposed to handle up to 2 1/8" finish nails but would not even drive a 1-3/4" nail into non pressure treated studs using my powerful/ high volume compressor!! I purchased a Bostitch 1855-k & am VERY happy with it. Im a bit of a tool junkie & put all new tools purchased through rigid (no pun intended) testing. That said, i also tried several other brands like Porter Cable etc... the Bostitch is clearly the best one of all. I even tried to cause a jam by toenailing through knotted pine & into oak... it never jammed. I like everything about it. Save yourself time & grab it. Plus, it can be had for under 100. bucks. He will be very happy


Perhaps a Ri*d*gid would have worked better...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Johnnynuclear said:


> I just returned a rigid 18 gauge finish nailer (oil-less). It was supposed to handle up to 2 1/8" finish nails but would not even drive a 1-3/4" nail into non pressure treated studs using my powerful/ high volume compressor!! I purchased a Bostitch 1855-k & am VERY happy with it. Im a bit of a tool junkie & put all new tools purchased through rigid (no pun intended) testing. That said, i also tried several other brands like Porter Cable etc... the Bostitch is clearly the best one of all. I even tried to cause a jam by toenailing through knotted pine & into oak... it never jammed. I like everything about it. Save yourself time & grab it. Plus, it can be had for under 100. bucks. He will be very happy



You're not a tool junky, a real tool junky would have kept the ridgid just because it's a tool, and then bought another gun :laughing:





Ridgid tools are junk. ( besides pipe wrenches and pipe threaders)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got quite a few ridgid tools, and all have served me well other than one set of lithium batteries that failed within a year.

I've had my Ridgid Framing nailer for approx 5yrs, love it. Also have Hitachi's, and a couple Paslodes, they are excellent guns as well. But I definitely don't look down on my Ridgid stuff. There's quite a bit of orange running through my shop.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have the rigid framing gun, honestly its not professional grade, it severely struggles to bounch firing when sheathing and doesnt come anywhere near the quality of our companies older hitachis. not to mention they have flimsy triggers.. i had to get the trigger replaced on mine last year and its only seen moderate use


----------

